# R5 shutter button soft?



## Michael.Vnz (Oct 23, 2020)

*I recently got my R5. Prior to that I was shooting with an 80d. But I have noticed the the shutter button on the R5 is soft/squishy. Compared to my 80d and other DSLR's I've tried, they were a bit stronger and had a noticeable click upon taking the shot.
Is this new, that they implemented in all mirrorless R series or is it just me?*


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2020)

It is on mine as well. The spring is weaker than my R but otherwise about the same. 

I have almost no feeling in my fingers so I usually glue a raised button to the shutter button which helps me locate and operate it by feel. I stick it on with one of the little Jot removable adhesive pieces so it falls off once or twice a year. I make the buttons from thick leather and a leather punch. A dozen of them takes just a few leather scraps and a minute. They used to sell similar things at crazy prices, they cost nothing to make. The trick is to use temporary adhesive that won't flow in heat or dry hard and become permanent. Since they cost less than a penny, I don't mind them occasionally falling off.


----------



## Michael.Vnz (Oct 24, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It is on mine as well. The spring is weaker than my R but otherwise about the same.
> 
> I have almost no feeling in my fingers so I usually glue a raised button to the shutter button which helps me locate and operate it by feel. I stick it on with one of the little Jot removable adhesive pieces so it falls off once or twice a year. I make the buttons from thick leather and a leather punch. A dozen of them takes just a few leather scraps and a minute. They used to sell similar things at crazy prices, they cost nothing to make. The trick is to use temporary adhesive that won't flow in heat or dry hard and become permanent. Since they cost less than a penny, I don't mind them occasionally falling off.



Thank you! thought it was just me


----------

